# All Slavic languages: citizens of Prague



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder what you call the citizens of the *Czech capital*. Formal or less formal words are welcome as well, if there exist, I doubt it. 

*Czech*: Pražan - Pražanka; spoken: Pražák - Pražačka
*Slovene*: Pražan - Pražanka (the same!)

Thanks


----------



## DarkChild

This is a though one. 

For *Bulgarian* the most logical would be прагчанин/прагчанка but I didn't find any results in Google. I guess жител на Прага (citizen of Prague) is the correct one.


----------



## Duya

*BCS:* _Pražanin, Pražanka_ (pl. _Pražani, Pražanke_)


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian it is пражанин / пражанка.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish: *prażanin / prażanka*


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *Pražan, Pražanka* (pl. *Pražania, Pražanky*)


----------



## Christo Tamarin

swintok said:


> In Ukrainian it is пражанин / пражанка.



праж*а*нин / праж*а*нка 
Bulgarian, Russian


Google: пражаните
Google: пражанките


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian: *Pražan* (du.: Pražana, pl.: Pražani), *Pražanka* (du.: Pražanki, pl.: Pražanke)


----------



## nimak

Macedonian

пражанец (pražanec); _pl._ пражани (pražani)
пражанка (pražanka); _pl._ пражанки (pražanki)


----------

